# telekom-rechnung



## blumenwiese23 (12 Oktober 2004)

(hat im eigentlichen sinn nichts mit computerbetrügereien zu tun...)
hallo zusammen, eine freundin bekam gestern eine  telekomrechnung mit angeblich noch offenen posten von sogenannten "billig-vorwahlen". allerdings ist die forderung ca. zwei jahre alt.
es wird ihr angedroht, wenn sie binnen einer woche nicht überweist, wird ein inkasso eingeschaltet. da es sich über meinen persönlichen freund, dem magenta riesen handelt, will ich mir die sache natürlich annehmen.
die o.g. person war seit den zwei jahren ununterbrochen bei der telekom als kunde registriert und war in der gleichen stadt gemeldet d.h. sie ist zwar zweimal umgezogen aber als ob die dtag nicht mittel und wege hätte, die noch offenen posten frührer einzufordern. 
alles sehr suspekt und für meinen geschmack etwas dilletantisch.

gibt es bei solch einer sache eine "verjährung" oder ähnliches.
es handelt sich um ca. 60€ inkl. mahngebühren.
die genauen daten kann ich leider erst morgen liefern.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Oktober 2004)

Eigenartig ist bereits, dass es sich um eine eigene Forderung der Telekom handelt. Wer mahnt, muss ja zuvor auch eine Rechnung gestellt haben. Vielleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen und nachfragen, wie man die angeblich fehlende Vergütung so lange übersehen konnte und mit welcher Rechnung man sie fällig gestellt zu haben meint.

Dazu sollte der rosa Riese wohl einen Abrechnungsfehler sicher ausschließen...


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2004)

Sowas entsteht eigentlich nur, wenn man den "Beträgen anderer Anbieter" widerspricht und nur die eigentlichen Telekom-Kosten bezahlt. Doch dann wird von diesen Anbietern gemahnt und nicht von der T-Com. Bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren, solltest Du Dir diese "Rechung" erstmal genau angucken und vor allem klären, von wem die tatsächlich ist.

Die T-Com hat, gesetzlich geregelt, nur den Auftrag zur Stellung der Erstrechnung. Sollte ein Kunde (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die Billig-Vorwahl-Gebühren nicht zahlen, dann wird der Betrag an den Anbieter zurück gegeben und der muss dann selbst sehen, wie er seine Forderung beitreibt.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 Oktober 2004)

ja, wie oben schon erwähnt bekomme ich die details erst morgen. aber ein widerspruch bezüglich der billig-vorwahlen kann ich bei der freundin sicher ausschliessen. 
ich wollte nur kurz in erfahrung bringen, ob es eine generelle verjährung bei solch einer sache gibt.
danke erstmal und weitere infos gibts dann morgen.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (13 Oktober 2004)

*hat sich erledigt.*

:roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 
war ja klar. madame hat sich im datum geirrt und hat zu dem zeitpunkt, auf den die rechnung datiert war gar nicht mehr in der wohngemeinschaft gewohnt.

danke trotzdem und sorry :-?


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2004)

Siehste, manchmal liegt die Lösung eines Problems doch soooo nah.


----------

